# Gonal F75



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi Peter,

Can you tell me if Gonal F is a similar drug to Purgeron?

Thanks

Laine


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear laine,

They are both the same thing and just come in different sized doses.

Regards,

Peter



laine said:


> Hi Peter,
> 
> Can you tell me if Gonal F is a similar drug to Purgeron?
> 
> ...


----------

